# وصايا السيد المسيح ؟



## عبد الرحمن2 (16 يونيو 2011)

*الاخوه الاعضاء الكرام *

*اولا قبل ما اى حد يسالنى (انت فين – مختفى فين – روحت فين -----الخ )*
*انا متابع المنتدى يوميا بس من بعيد لبعيد **J *

*المهم انا سؤالى عن وصايا السيد المسيح *
*السيد المسيح يقول فى انجيل  يوحنا *

إنجيل يوحنا 14: 15

*«**إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي فَاحْفَظُوا* *وَصَايَايَ،*​

2) إنجيل يوحنا 14: 21

*اَلَّذِي عِنْدَهُ* *وَصَايَايَ* *وَيَحْفَظُهَا فَهُوَ الَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي، وَالَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي يُحِبُّهُ أَبِي،* *وَأَنَا أُحِبُّهُ، وَأُظْهِرُ لَهُ ذَاتِي**».*​ 
*سؤالى بكل اختصار ما هى وصايا السيد المسيح ؟ *
*اتمنى ان تخبرونى هذة الوصايا فى نقاط . *

*انا اعلم ان الاناجيل الاربعه مليئه بالوصايا *
*مثلا انجيل متى و موعظه الجبل -------الخ *
*فارجو ان تخبرونى بها فى صوره نقاط *


*دمتم بكل ود *


----------



## Desert Rose (16 يونيو 2011)

*شوف يا اخ عبد الرحمن كل ماقاله وعلمه وعمله المسيح يعتبر وصاياه *
*حياة المسيح كلها من اقوال وافعال هى وصاياه *
*المسيح هو مثالنا ومعنى اننا نحفظ وصاياه مش يعنى نحفظ واحد اتنين تلاتة لا معناها انه كما سلك ذاك ينبغى ان نسلك نحن ايضا فى هذة الحياة *


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (16 يونيو 2011)

انت عاوزنا نكتبلك الانجيل كله في صورة وصايا يا اخ عبد الرحمن؟
اقرا انجيل متى 5 و 6 و 7


----------



## bob (16 يونيو 2011)

*بص يا عبد الرحمن السيد المسيح نفسه قال تعلموا مني لاني وديع و متواضع القلب
يعني اي حاجه هو قالها او عملها لازم نتعلم منها مش مجرد وصايا نحفظها
حقولك مثل صغير الشاب الغني لما ساله ماذا افعل لارث الحياه؟؟
رد السيد المسيح و قاله احفظ الوصايا قاله حفظتها منذ صغري ده يدل انه بيحفظها و ليس العمل بها يعني المهم العمل مش الحفظ و رد السيد و قاله اترك كل مالك و اتبعني بمعني اتعلم كل حاجه مني مش احفظها *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يونيو 2011)

ممكن نلخص وصايا السد المسيح تحت كلمة 
المحبة​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 يونيو 2011)

*صعب ان نكتب كل وصايا الرب يسوع انه كل حياته وكلماته وافعاله وصايا لنا

في كل كلمه في الانجيل سوف تجد وصايا الرب لنا 

تعرفها من القراءة  الكتب المقدسة ( الكتاب المقدس )

بجانب الكتب الروحية التي تشرح  وتتامل في كل كلمه في كلام الرب يسوع
*


----------



## تيمو (16 يونيو 2011)

أحبب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك وفكرك وقريبك كنفسك ..


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2011)

ليس عندنا نظام أنك تجد أمر عن كل ما يحدث لك فى الحياة ، حتى كيفية دخول المستراح

بل عندنا شيئ إسمه روح الوصية ، التى بها تشعر بما يريد الله من وصيته ، حتى أنك يمكنك فهم ما سيطلبه منك فى جميع المواقف

وكما قال إخوتى ، فروح الوصية هو المحبة

فإن كنت تعمل كل شيئ بروح المحبة لله وللناس

المحبة الطاهرة الباذلة 

فإنك بذلك ستعمل بوصاياه


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (16 يونيو 2011)

*اولا اشكر جميع الاخوه على الردود *


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (16 يونيو 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> انت عاوزنا نكتبلك الانجيل كله في صورة وصايا يا اخ عبد الرحمن؟
> اقرا انجيل متى 5 و 6 و 7


 
*صديقى *
*ابن يسوع *

*هذا ما كنت اقصد *
*ان الانجايل الاربعه مليئه بمواقف و اقوال رائعه للسيد المسيح فكنت ابحث عن تلخيص لهذه الاقوال *
*اشرح لك قصدى اكثر *
*الوصايا العشره فى العهد القديم مذكورين فى سفر الخروج *
*ولاكن يمكن تلخيصهم كالاتى *
 ـ أنا الرب إلهك لا يكن لك آلهة أخرى أمامي.

2 ـ لا تنطق بإسم الرب إلهك باطلا.

3 ـ اذكر يوم السبت لتقدسه (أي تعبد فيه الله).

4 ـ إكرم أباك وأمك لكي تطول أيامك على الأرض التي يعطيك الرب إلهك.

5 ـ لا تقتل.

6 ـ لا تزن.

7 ـ لا تسرق.

8 ـ لا تشهد على قريبك شهادة زور.

9 ـ لا تشته بيت قريبك.

10 ـ لا تشته امرأة قريبك ولا عبده ولا آمته (عبدته) ولا ثوره ولا حماره ولا شيئاً مما لقريبك

*فكنت اتسال اذا امكن تلخيص وصايا السيد يسوع الى نقاط *
*محدده .. *
*و لاكن ردود باقى الاخوه وضحوا لى شىء مهما . ان وصايا السيد المسيح هى حياته  و تعاليمه و  تعامله .. *
*و الايمان به *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2011)

تعليق صغير جداً

أن يطلب الله أشياء محددة : إفعل كذا ولا تفعل كذا ، فهذا هو  : الأسهل 

ولكنه يتدرج دائماً فى طلباته من البشر ، من الأسهل إلى الأكثر تقدماً ، لأن هذا هو المنطقى ، وحتى فى المثل الشعبى يقولون : لكى تُطاع إطلب ما يُستطاع 

وكلما أنعم الله بعطية مضاعفة ، فإنه يتدرج بأوامره لمستوى أعلى ، فإن عطيته هى التى تعين الإنسان على تنفيذ أوامره

++ ولذلك فإن أعلى مستوى من الوصية ، طلبه الله منا - فى العهد الجديد -ب عدما أنعم علينا بموهبة عمل الروح القدس فينا 

++ ففى العهد القديم ، كان يشير لأن الكمال هو : تحب الرب إلهك ، ولكنه لم يكن يفرضه فرضاً ، لأن الحب لا يُفرض فرضاً

+++ وأما فى العهد الجديد ، بعدما أظهر محبته الفائقة ، وفدائه العظيم ، والذى قال عنه : ليس حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع أحد نفسه عن أحبائه

فإنه بعدما أظهر حبه الفائق هذا ، وبعدما أنعم علينا بمواهب روحه القدوس ، أصبح من الطبيعى أن يجعل أساس العلاقة بينه وبيننا هى علاقة الحب المشترك ، ليس من باب الفرض فرضاً ، بل من باب التوقع الطبيعى

مثلما هو مكتوب : نحن نحبه لأنه هو أحبنا أولاً

++ فحينئذ فقط ، أصبح من الممكن أن يجعل هذه المحبة هى التى تقودنا لحفظ وصاياه : من أحبنى ، يحفظ وصاياى

++ وعندئذ فقط ، أصبح من الممكن أن يطلب منا تطبيق روح وصيته على كل جوانب حياتنا ، وليس مجرد تطبيق قوانين : تفعل كذا فى الموقف الفلانى وكذا فى الموقف العلانى

++ بل أصبحت الوصية تصبغ كل حياتنا ، ففى كل المواقف نسأل أنفسنا : ماذا يريدنا المسيح الذى -صُلب عنا - أن نفعل فى هذا الموقف ، وهل يريدنا أن نضحى مثلما هو ضحى من أجلنا ، وهل تضحيتنا  التى يريدها منا تساوى شيئاً بالمقارنة بتضحيته الفائقة من أجلنا

فحينئذ نفعل ما يريده ن ليس كمن هو بار فى عينى نفسه ، بل كمن يعبر عن شكره وإمتنانه لصاحب العطية العظيمة

+++ آسف على الإطالة


----------



## MAJI (16 يونيو 2011)

عبد الرحمن2 قال:


> *الاخوه الاعضاء الكرام *
> 
> *اولا قبل ما اى حد يسالنى (انت فين – مختفى فين – روحت فين -----الخ )*
> *سلامات عبد الرحمن  انت فين -مختفي فين- روحت فين -*
> ...


 في بشارة القديس مرقس 12\28-31  
فدنا اليه(الى السيد المسيح)احد الكتبة وكان قد سمعهم يجادلونه انه احسن الرد عليهم فسأله :ماهي الوصية الاولى في الوصايا كلها ؟فأجاب يسوع (((الوصية الاولى هي: اسمع يا اسرائيل ان الله ربنا رب واحد فأحب الله ربك بجميع قلبك وجميع نفسك وجميع ذهنك وجميع قدرتك .
واالثانية هي :احبب قريبك حبك لنفسك. ولا وصية اخرى اكبر من هاتين)))
وكل سلوك المسيحي يجب ان يندرج تحت هاتين الوصيتين
وهو ماعلمنا اياه السيد المسيح في جميع اقواله وافعاله لانها جميعها عمل محبة


----------



## fredyyy (16 يونيو 2011)

*لقد قال المسيح بنفسه *
**** يوحنا 15 : 12 
هَذِهِ هِيَ وَصِيَّتِي أَنْ *تُحِبُّوا* بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ. 
متى 5 : 22 
*وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ* إِنَّ كُلَّ *مَنْ يَغْضَبُ* عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ 
وَمَنْ *قَالَ لأَخِيهِ* رَقَا يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ 
وَمَنْ *قَالَ* يَا أَحْمَقُ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ. 

متى 5 : 28 
*وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ* إِنَّ كُلَّ *مَنْ يَنْظُرُ* إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ. 

متى 5 : 32 
*وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ* إِنَّ مَنْ *طَلَّقَ* امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي. 

متى 5 : 34 
*وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ* *لاَ تَحْلِفُوا* الْبَتَّةَ لاَ بِالسَّمَاءِ لأَنَّهَا كُرْسِيُّ اللَّهِ 

متى 5 : 39 
*وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ* *لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا* الشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً. 

**** متى 5 : 44 
*وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ* *أَحِبُّوا* أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. *بَارِكُوا* لاَعِنِيكُمْ. 
*أَحْسِنُوا* إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ *وَصَلُّوا* لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ 
​*لقد بدأت الوصايا بالمحبة ... وًختِمَت بالمحبة *

*تكلم عن الغضب الباطل ............... السلوك *
*ثم عن الكلام الباطل ................... السلوك *
*ثم عن النظرة الباطلة ................. السلوك *
*ثم عن العلاقة الأسرية ................ السلوك *
*ثم عن الحلفان ......................... السلوك *
*ثم مقاومة الشر ....................... السلوك *

*وُختِمَت بالوصية الرباعية *
*أحبوا ... باركوا ... أحسنوا ... صلوا *

*فالمحبة التي تحمل البركة للآخرين *
*التي تظهر ( عمليًا ) في الإحسان للآخرين *
*تدعمها الصلاة (* التي تُحرك يد الله* ) من أجل الآخرين* 

*المحرك الرئيسي للمؤمن المسيحي *

*فالله نبع المحبة يُرسل بركته وإحسانه من خلال من يعرف كيف يُصلي *
متى 6 : 6 
وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى *صَلَّيْتَ* 
*فَادْخُلْ* إِلَى مِخْدَعِكَ 
*وَأَغْلِقْ* بَابَكَ 
*وَصَلِّ* إِلَى أَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. 
فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً. 
​*أي من له صِلة وتواصل مع الله *

*أي إنسان ُتحركه يد الله *

*فهل له من وصايا ؟*


----------



## fredyyy (16 يونيو 2011)

*وصية عن تبعية المسيح *
متى 16 : 24 
حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: 
إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي *فَلْيُنْكِرْ* نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعْنِي ​*وصية للتوبة *
متى 4 : 17 
مِنْ ذَلِكَ الزَّمَانِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يَكْرِزُ وَيَقُولُ :
*تُوبُوا* لأَنَّهُ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ». ​*وصية لعدم الإضطراب *
يوحنا 14 : 27 
«سلاَماً أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. *لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ* قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ. 
​*التصالح ... قبل الوقوف أمام الله للعبادة *
متى : 5 : 23 ، 24
فَإِنْ قَدَّمْتَ قُرْبَانَكَ إِلَى الْمَذْبَحِ وَهُنَاكَ تَذَكَّرْتَ أَنَّ لأَخِيكَ شَيْئاً عَلَيْكَ 
*فَاتْرُكْ* هُنَاكَ قُرْبَانَكَ قُدَّامَ الْمَذْبَحِ *وَاذْهَبْ* أَوَّلاً *اصْطَلِحْ* مَعَ أَخِيكَ وَحِينَئِذٍ *تَعَالَ* وَ*قَدِّمْ* قُرْبَانَكَ. 


​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 يونيو 2011)

MAJI قال:


> في بشارة القديس مرقس 12\28-31
> فدنا اليه(الى السيد المسيح)احد الكتبة وكان قد سمعهم يجادلونه انه احسن الرد عليهم فسأله :ماهي الوصية الاولى في الوصايا كلها ؟فأجاب يسوع (((الوصية الاولى هي: اسمع يا اسرائيل ان الله ربنا رب واحد فأحب الله ربك بجميع قلبك وجميع نفسك وجميع ذهنك وجميع قدرتك .
> واالثانية هي :احبب قريبك حبك لنفسك. ولا وصية اخرى اكبر من هاتين)))
> وكل سلوك المسيحي يجب ان يندرج تحت هاتين الوصيتين
> وهو ماعلمنا اياه السيد المسيح في جميع اقواله وافعاله لانها جميعها عمل محبة



*
هاتين الوصيتين لخص بهم السيد المسيح  كل الوصايا
29. فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنَّ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ الْوَصَايَا هِيَ: اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ.
30. وَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُدْرَتِكَ. هَذِهِ هِيَ الْوَصِيَّةُ الأُولَى.
31. وَثَانِيَةٌ مِثْلُهَا هِيَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ كَنَفْسِكَ. لَيْسَ وَصِيَّةٌ أُخْرَى أَعْظَمَ مِنْ هَاتَيْنِ».*


----------



## fredyyy (16 يونيو 2011)

*وصية عن الغفران *
متى 6 : 14 ، 15
*14*. فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ *غَفَرْتُمْ* لِلنَّاسِ زَلاتِهِمْ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ أَيْضاً أَبُوكُمُ السَّمَاوِيُّ.
*15*. وَإِنْ *لَمْ تَغْفِرُوا* لِلنَّاسِ زَلاتِهِمْ لاَ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ أَبُوكُمْ أَيْضاً زَلاتِكُمْ.​ 
*وصية عن الصوم *
متى 6 : 16 - 18 
وَمَتَى صُمْتُمْ *فَلاَ تَكُونُوا* عَابِسِينَ كَالْمُرَائِينَ 
فَإِنَّهُمْ يُغَيِّرُونَ وُجُوهَهُمْ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ صَائِمِينَ. 
*اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ:* *إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ*.
وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صُمْتَ *فَادْهُنْ* رَأْسَكَ *وَاغْسِلْ* وَجْهَكَ 
لِكَيْ *لاَ تَظْهَرَ لِلنَّاسِ صَائِماً* بَلْ لأَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. 
فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ *يُجَازِيكَ* عَلاَنِيَةً.​ 
*وصية عن المال ومكانته *
متى 6 : 19 - 21
*لاَ تَكْنِزُوا* لَكُمْ كُنُوزاً عَلَى الأَرْضِ حَيْثُ يُفْسِدُ السُّوسُ وَالصَّدَأُ وَحَيْثُ يَنْقُبُ السَّارِقُونَ وَيَسْرِقُونَ.
بَلِ *اكْنِزُوا* لَكُمْ كُنُوزاً فِي السَّمَاءِ حَيْثُ لاَ يُفْسِدُ سُوسٌ وَلاَ صَدَأٌ وَحَيْثُ لاَ يَنْقُبُ سَارِقُونَ وَلاَ يَسْرِقُونَ
لأَنَّهُ *حَيْثُ يَكُونُ كَنْزُكَ هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ قَلْبُكَ أَيْضاً*.​


----------

